# Rapha centre perth



## Kamryn1626 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hubby and i looking for a natural helping hand as any medical treatment has unfortunately got a waiting list 

I'm really interested in trying some natural methods to help infertility and heard a story from a client about the rapha centre in perth! We're keen to hear if anyone has heard of this place or tried them. Or if you have suggestions of other treatments........reflexology is defo next on my list! 

Earliest appointment was end of jan but lucky us there is a cancellation on Wednesday


----------

